# magging an avet



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey everyone finally got my avet mXL 4.5:1 and the magents from lee valley but still deciding if i should do the jb weld or order a knob kit from the UK...any advice?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Avets-Magged*

Very satisfied with the consistency/distance get with my SX......only used galvanized plate glued to side plate and add/move magnets to suit style.....great distance with 20lb mono.......


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

whats up dude, you all have any luck after i left?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> hey everyone finally got my avet mXL 4.5:1 and the magents from lee valley but still deciding if i should do the jb weld or order a knob kit from the UK...any advice?


 I like my fixed mag set-ups. I used super glue on my Squidder and two part epoxy on Abu's. I have a couple reels that I am trying to get the parts to make an adjustable mag set up. I like the Chris Masey adj. Also bstarling a.k.a. Bill should be able to give you some insight on the subject.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*lipripper...*

naw man no luck not even some runs...mike left about an hour or so after you then we headed out..no drums....hey seajay if you know bill tell him to take a look at this and ask if he could help me out..id really appreciate it! thanks for the help


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*chris masey adjustment*

anyone know where to find it or a website to go to?


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*my 7500*

also have a question about my abu 7500 c3ct, i am tryin to figure out what i need to do to be able to cast it further, where can i get drag upgrades or whatever i need to do to fix this or where should i take it to get anything done, any info would be greatly appreciated, i know it may be difficult because you can come across these reels too much but im willing to do pretty much anything to fix this reel up


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> also have a question about my abu 7500 c3ct, i am tryin to figure out what i need to do to be able to cast it further, where can i get drag upgrades or whatever i need to do to fix this or where should i take it to get anything done, any info would be greatly appreciated, i know it may be difficult because you can come across these reels too much but im willing to do pretty much anything to fix this reel up


Just get that reel on the right rod and a proper cleaning and you should be able to zing it as long as your techinqque is good.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*What happens when the glue fails???*

And ya have the fish of a life time on, now your mags are in the reel floating and grinding around...  JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

JAM said:


> And ya have the fish of a life time on, now your mags are in the reel floating and grinding around...  JAM


I guess they don't worry about that. The only way I would modify a reel would be with something like device from Chris Massey. 
I'm reluctent to buy a product that I'm not going to use for it's intended purpose, since I see a poor track record going that route.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

JAM said:


> And ya have the fish of a life time on, now your mags are in the reel floating and grinding around...  JAM



that is why i degreased with acetone and glued with jb-weld. but yeah, that is why i didnt use super glue or 15minute epoxy like other modifications i have seen on the internets.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Digger I would...*

JB weld is great stuff, but is still stuff that can fail under certain conditions.. My main point is that buy the right tool for the right job.. I could go out and buy a 2 pound sledge hammer, come home and attack it with my grinder and make it a framing hammer.. But WHY???? When I can just go out and buy the framing hammer.. Guess I just don't understand these type of things, they elude me,getting old or something.. JAM


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cobiacatcher,

The 7500 ctc3 is a great casting reel without modifications. Setup properly it will cast with the best (comparably sized) surf reels out there. Had mine for 10 years, still one of my favorites!

Try this,

Clean bearings and relube with red rocket oil or equivalent abu oil. Make sure spool is centered. To do this.
1 - Loosen left and right side end caps.
2 - Using the right side end cap, tighten (keep pressure on spool with finger so you can feel it move) until spool is centered.
3 - Tighten left end cap until you have just a hint of lateral movement or "knock". Set the dial under left end cap to "0". When casting into a headwind tighten up just a little on the end cap to control. Set back to "0" when wind is not a factor.

Balancing an unbalanced spool helps also.

You can upgrade the bearings but the distance increase will be very small, that is if you get a good set...lol

Tommy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

JAM said:


> JB weld is great stuff, but is still stuff that can fail under certain conditions.. My main point is that buy the right tool for the right job.. I could go out and buy a 2 pound sledge hammer, come home and attack it with my grinder and make it a framing hammer.. But WHY???? When I can just go out and buy the framing hammer.. Guess I just don't understand these type of things, they elude me,getting old or something.. JAM


We are singing from the same sheet of music.

The right tool for the right job.

Now if Avet decided to build a adjustable Mag reel for surf casting I would concider it. But their client base is the long distance head boat tuna trips.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*fibeoptic...*

so no super glue or epoxy...jb weld right?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> anyone know where to find it or a website to go to?


 Cobia Pm sent


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> so no super glue or epoxy...jb weld right?


 As long as the surface is prepaired properly and depending on the surface ie: metal or plastic both Super Glue or a 2 part epoxie works great have yet to have an install fail,with hundreds of cast on the reels. JBWeld is a great product for patching holes in metal .


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> anyone know where to find it or a website to go to?


Bill Thomas makes a nice mag conversion for the Avets. Similar to Macey's with a little larger knob, and he's in the U.S. Order today and your parts are in the mail a day or two later.

[email protected]

/Scott


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I keep reading about adjustable mags. Are there any web sites that would show them and list which reels they are suitable for.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*scottwood...*



ScottWood said:


> Bill Thomas makes a nice mag conversion for the Avets.



hey scott could you tell me a little bit more about this?? only diff between this and macey the size of knob and made in US...what about on the inside becuase space is very limited on the inside


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> hey scott could you tell me a little bit more about this?? only diff between this and macey the size of knob and made in US...what about on the inside becuase space is very limited on the inside


The best thing to do is get in touch with Bill to get the details. I've only dealt with him for ABU tournament conversions. Thought I'd post his email addy because he is the only person that I know of, at this point, that has developed an adjustable mag for the AVETS. Has Macey got one too?

Sorry I can't tell you more - Didn't mean to mislead you in that last post.
/Scott


----------



## LHR (Aug 10, 2006)

ive done a few in Australia


----------



## LHR (Aug 10, 2006)

ive done a few in Australia


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

do they work well? if so could u pm me, would like to get as much info on this as possible, and im looking to get the MXL not the LX magged


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Glue and anodized aluminum don't bond as well as you think. When you want to get something to stick well sand or scotch-brite the surface of the Alum. to give it "tooth", or rough surface. Yes, it can also cause corosion where the anodizing is scratched. After the glue is set-up coat it with grease so moisture can't get to the bare metal.

To get around all of that, plan on taking out whatever you glued, and reglue it every few months. That way the anodizing stays intact and by reglueing the stuff stays stuck. Hot to cold, wet to dry cause alum to expand and contract breaking the glue bond over a short period of time.


----------

